# JANIKvonD VS ................. 10week challenge?



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

who fancies a wee 10week challange? 10weeks...biggest transformation gets....fuk all lol, bragging rites i suppose. that time of year again for me & need a wee kick up the erse 

who's in?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll be a judge


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol we got judge no1


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Will be good to watch


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wish i started it 3 week ago pmsl (start of cut)


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@R0BLET !!!! He might as well have a proper reason to train at 5:30am hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @R0BLET !!!! He might as well have a proper reason to train at 5:30am hahaha


Mate I wouldn't want to embarrass the wee baw bag :tongue:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I would have been up for it if it started on May 18th


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rite so, so far....nae cvnt lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> rite so, so far....nae cvnt lol


Mate I'd fall off the wagon lol

My goal in the next 10 weeks is to have a shít..... The manwhich isn't through yet lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Mate I'd fall off the wagon lol
> 
> My goal in the next 10 weeks is to have a shít..... The manwhich isn't through yet lol


mon the fuk rob...we'll get a good 10 fookers involved, bound to be a few to fall off the wagon too so u wont feel bad pmsl 

i want a manwich :'(


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah janik im up for it chief but im a skinny runt half ur size, is ball reducing supplements allowed?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> mon the fuk rob...we'll get a good 10 fookers involved, bound to be a few to fall off the wagon too so u wont feel bad pmsl
> 
> i want a manwich :'(


Fùck it! Put my name down son 

I'll get some blubber pics up once you have a gaggle of men/women who are part of this :beer:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm up for this mate! Big good for motivation!

You on cycle? Or is that a silly question?lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Tempted to try this, but already know it will turn into the biggest willie contest....IN! 

Maybe I can be a judge with @jojo???


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

could be a small balls contest


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll do it , started 10 week cycle Sunday so perfect!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I'm up for this mate! Big good for motivation!
> 
> You on cycle? Or is that a silly question?lol


He's on a penny-farthing mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Everyone just stay in the exact same condition and wait 3 weeks for me till i start my cycle.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

UnmarkedVan said:


> could be a small balls contest


Think you signed up to the wrong site by accident mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Everyone just stay in the exact same condition and wait 3 weeks for me till i start my cycle.


Don't worry mate, I'm natty so my condition will remain the same


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Think you signed up to the wrong site by accident mate


stop thinking start lifting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

UnmarkedVan said:


> yeah janik im up for it chief but im a skinny runt half ur size, is ball reducing supplements allowed?


im a wee whippit now mate  yeh gear is allowed...along with anything else (including synthol if ur really strugling)



R0BLET said:


> Fùck it! Put my name down son
> 
> I'll get some blubber pics up once you have a gaggle of men/women who are part of this :beer:


good man rob...ill make another thread once i have a list.....then everyone post a brief history & a full set of current pics (all the same poses throughout)



C.Hill said:


> I'm up for this mate! Big good for motivation!
> 
> You on cycle? Or is that a silly question?lol


yeh thats the idea mate! i finished my bulk 3 weeks ago....3 weeks into cut now on 1.2g test, had to cut tren as i went loopy lol



bluejoanna said:


> Tempted to try this, but already know it will turn into the biggest willie contest....IN!
> 
> Maybe I can be a judge with @jojo???


BJ...u want involved or just to judge? u can do either


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

noongains said:


> I'll do it , started 10 week cycle Sunday so perfect!


good stuff, pics every 2 weeks i recon.....as long as u know


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Everyone just stay in the exact same condition and wait 3 weeks for me till i start my cycle.


get involved kingdale!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@JANIKvonD maybe start a journal for it like Milky did for the arm challenge.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> @JANIKvonD maybe start a journal for it like Milky did for the arm challenge.


yep...i will be mate  use this to set the founds....ill get a proper thread done for it


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

just now im just under 12stone, iv just fired in 2ml test E ti kick it aff. I should be getting test P this week n dbols, so just about enough for 10 weeks. gd timing id say


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im in if it starts july 1st thats when i start my cut


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

UnmarkedVan said:


> just now im just under 12stone, iv just fired in 2ml test E ti kick it aff. I should be getting test P this week n dbols, so just about enough for 10 weeks. gd timing id say


haha, where in scotland u from mate?



Mr_Morocco said:


> im in if it starts july 1st thats when i start my cut


start now!....all going well, we can start it tomorrow


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

im up near Aberdeen, grizzly nasty windy place


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

I weren't going to workout today cause I was throwing up earlier and look like shi.t, but now I feel the need to. Will take pictures later, any certain poses needed or stats?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

noongains said:


> I weren't going to workout today cause I was throwing up earlier and look like shi.t, but now I feel the need to. Will take pictures later, any certain poses needed or stats?


we'll sort out who's actually taking part....then ill tag ya in the proper thread & ill explain everything we need. ill do the poses required (or someone else might cos im p!sh lol)


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, where in scotland u from mate?
> 
> start now!....all going well, we can start it tomorrow


f*ck that mate i got my own bday coming up and 1 of my m8s, plenty food and drink will be going down


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

so far officially...

-roblet

-unmarkedvan

-c.hill

-noongains

-janikvond

-------

recon mrmorroco & kingdale will cave soon.

@DAIjones is gonna join in, as is @gingerben

we're getting them folks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck that mate i got my own bday coming up and 1 of my m8s, plenty food and drink will be going down


fuk i cut on cream cakes mate lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Milky fancy a seat on the judging pannel (or taking part)...need a bit of authority involved for any c0cks that get outa hand lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Buggrit, sign me up, might give me some motivation to actually get my ar$e in the gym! Might GOMAD it as that is the only thing that seems to make me grow!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk i cut on cream cakes mate lol


Lol f*ck it im in for the sh1ts and giggles


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

whats it gonna be pics + measurements on the opening post of journal? ill have to take some pics tommorow and weigh/measure myself


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Buggrit, sign me up, might give me some motivation to actually get my ar$e in the gym! Might GOMAD it as that is the only thing that seems to make me grow!





Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol f*ck it im in for the sh1ts and giggles


EXCELLENT!...names are down.



Mr_Morocco said:


> whats it gonna be pics + measurements on the opening post of journal? ill have to take some pics tommorow and weigh/measure myself


yeh pics...measurements optional tbh. it'll be focused/judged on the most dramatic changes to the body in 10 weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> the most dramatic changes to the body in 10 weeks


Just booked a sex changed, 9 weeks today.

It's in the bag


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> EXCELLENT!...names are down.
> 
> yeh pics...measurements optional tbh. it'll be focused/judged on the most dramatic changes to the body in 10 weeks


Seeing as I weigh the least I hope I can manage the highest %age body mass increase. Last time I did GOMAD for about 10 weeks I did manage to put on about 1kg a week split 50/50 fat/muscle from my calcs


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

If I'm allowed, I'm in! If not, I'll be another judge. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

UnmarkedVan said:


> im up near Aberdeen, grizzly nasty windy place


True,Scotland can be! :lol:

Thinking about this one myself! mmmm


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

UnmarkedVan said:


> im up near Aberdeen, grizzly nasty windy place


True,Scotland can be! :lol:

Thinking about this one myself! mmmm


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

How about a 10 week for £1000?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> If I'm allowed, I'm in! If not, I'll be another judge. :thumbup1:


Superb keeks! Deffo in ( along with any other females who fancy it of course).



biglbs said:


> True,Scotland can be! :lol:
> 
> Thinking about this one myself! mmmm


Get involved big man! It would involve getting you're Yfronts out


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I start cycle soon

Although I'm probably skinniest lad on UK-M so not sure if it would work

I come in to money on the 20th, I'll likely be starting it then, 6th next month at the latest


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Although I'm probably skinniest lad on UK-M so not sure if it would work


Unless you are lighter than 56kg @ 5'8" then I think I have that one in the bag...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Unless you are lighter than 56kg @ 5'8" then I think I have that one in the bag...


I see

Well I'm at about 12 stone and haven't gymed properly/eaten properly since Easter

I would imagine on cycle that would all change making for a half decent transformation, my problem is money.. I have the aas ready, just no gym membership or money to buy food until the 20th/6th

If you wanted to wait I'd be happy to, but that would mean posting a pic of me, something I'd be pretty embarrassed to do on a forum full of sub-10% 15 stone beasts!


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

this is me jus now u can take the ****, u can see I sport a oldskool casio watch which means iv no fear


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Unless you are lighter than 56kg @ 5'8" then I think I have that one in the bag...


You weigh the same as me. Get some Big Macs down you!!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

UnmarkedVan said:


> View attachment 124549
> View attachment 124550
> 
> 
> this is me jus now u can take the ****, u can see I sport a oldskool casio watch which means iv no fear


I've been gyming for 3 years and at the moment the only two things I have on you are wide lats and gyno :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Can i play?

Could always do with a bit of motivation!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Go on then you haggis munching ballbag I'm in


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can we start this on the 20th?! I'll wonga loan it **** it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

UnmarkedVan said:


> View attachment 124549
> View attachment 124550
> 
> 
> this is me jus now u can take the ****, u can see I sport a oldskool casio watch which means iv no fear


Good on you mate, your doing something to change this so hats off to you and we'll all support you :beer:

Me 2 years ago......


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think im really prone to gyno but mayby one day I usually take a massive hit downstairs, iv seen pistascho nuts bigger than mine. this cycle im prob be 60mg dbol n 600mg test E + 200mg test P. its just the jabbin that freaks me out. last years cycle was 4ml test E 2ml sust + 40mgs dbols but I piked out half way and my scrot hasn't recovered since so fook it im just gan ti keep it going. PIPE THE HAGGIS IN, MON I HAGGIS. Never get a Wonga loan they will rape u


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Superb keeks! Deffo in ( along with any other females who fancy it of course).
> 
> Get involved big man! It would involve getting you're Yfronts out


Mate,i would not put that on anyone,i'll leave it up to you good lookin young folk!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> If I'm allowed, I'm in! If not, I'll be another judge. :thumbup1:





Sharpy76 said:


> Can i play?
> 
> Could always do with a bit of motivation!





Ginger Ben said:


> Go on then you haggis munching ballbag I'm in


Superb lads!! This is looking to be a good one!

I'm thinking set it all up tomorrow... Let the participants post first (even just a word so there post is in) then give everyone until Sunday to update it with the required pics etc (and what ever other p!sh you all feel like telling us lol). Start it official on Monday? Lets everyone gather there gear in time lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Superb lads!! This is looking to be a good one!
> 
> I'm thinking set it all up tomorrow... Let the participants post first (even just a word so there post is in) then give everyone until Sunday to update it with the required pics etc (and what ever other p!sh you all feel like telling us lol). Start it official on Monday? Lets everyone gather there gear in time lol


I'm doing this natty btw! Getting my excuses in now :lol:


----------



## C63 AMG COUPE (Jun 11, 2013)

Im new a fat fcker but will do this aif its not just how much muscle you put on but also weight you lose and how much better you luck ? When do we start and do you post a starting pic.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I would be in, but I got on hols in 7 weeks, so in 10 weeks time I will be a right mess!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cool. I'll be doing all my pics and measurements at weekend so will get them up then.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking hell @R0BLET you were a big lad 2 years ago what happened? :lol:

I'm in for this @JANIKvonD you kilt wearing sausage taker. Is @jon-kent not in on this?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm doing this natty btw! Getting my excuses in now :lol:


Lol. 1.2g of test only is basically natty too 



C63 AMG COUPE said:


> Im new a fat fcker but will do this aif its not just how much muscle you put on but also weight you lose and how much better you luck ? When do we start and do you post a starting pic.


I'm cutting mate so not planning on gaining any muscle. It's best transformation, fat loss/muscle gain/fat gain/muscle loss... Do what ya want lol.... It'll be down to the judges (hoping for a couple experienced trainers on the judge panel.. @biglbs would be a good addition if he's willing)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> I would be in, but I got on hols in 7 weeks, so in 10 weeks time I will be a right mess!


Upto you mate..spot there if u want it, got till tomorrow to decide


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell @R0BLET you were a big lad 2 years ago what happened? :lol:
> 
> I'm in for this @JANIKvonD you kilt wearing sausage taker. Is @jon-kent not in on this?


Jelly ain't ya 

Au Natural right here, like @Ginger Ben


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell @R0BLET you were a big lad 2 years ago what happened? :lol:
> 
> I'm in for this @JANIKvonD you kilt wearing sausage taker. Is @jon-kent not in on this?


Good stuff....you'll have lost a fair bit muscle not being able to train with pip  lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good stuff....you'll have lost a fair bit muscle not being able to train with pip  lol


So your saying natty rules aren't you ?! :beer:

Always like you my welsh friend


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> So your saying natty rules aren't you ?! :beer:
> 
> Always like you my welsh friend


Lol we'll find out in 10 weeks won't we, if u and Ben win... I'm fuking cancelling my account (there's some incentive for ya lol)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good stuff....you'll have lost a fair bit muscle not being able to train with pip  lol


Pinning delts tonight :scared:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol we'll find out in 10 weeks won't we, if u and Ben win... I'm fuking cancelling my account (there's some incentive for ya lol)


Fook me it'll be worth it!

Just ordered 20,000 tribulus caps pmsl


----------



## Shoe (Jun 11, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> who fancies a wee 10week challange? 10weeks...biggest transformation gets....fuk all lol, bragging rites i suppose. that time of year again for me & need a wee kick up the erse
> 
> who's in?


I don't think you're ready.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoe said:


> I don't think you're ready.


Me either mate, you'll put us all to shame no doubt  u in?


----------



## Jo[email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm cutting mate so not planning on gaining any muscle. It's best transformation, fat loss/muscle gain/fat gain/muscle loss... Do what ya want lol.... It'll be down to the judges (hoping for a couple experienced trainers on the judge panel.. @biglbs would be a good addition if he's willing)


I was only joking about judging, I wouldn't know where to start lol. I'll be a spectator and cheerleader instead


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I was only joking about judging, I wouldn't know where to start lol. I'll be a spectator and cheerleader instead


Lol, ok mate. Ill sort ya a uniform


----------



## Shoe (Jun 11, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Me either mate, you'll put us all to shame no doubt  u in?


Does a bear **** in the woods? Of course I'm in... I'm new to this damn site though so my posts may be sketchy at times


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol, ok mate. Ill sort ya a uniform


It's ok I've got my own


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Shoe said:


> Does a bear **** in the woods? Of course I'm in... I'm new to this damn site though so my posts may be sketchy at times


Got stats?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It's ok I've got my own


Prove it!


----------



## Shoe (Jun 11, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Got stats?


Non metric

235lbs

18in arms

34 in waist


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoe said:


> Does a bear **** in the woods? Of course I'm in... I'm new to this damn site though so my posts may be sketchy at times


As long as you're pics are clear & you're boabys tucked away, I don't care lol. Although make sure u can post pics by Sunday at the latest


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Prove it!


You don't believe me? I'm hurt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> As long as you're pics are clear & you're boabys tucked away, I don't care lol. Although make sure u can post pics by Sunday at the latest


No boaby pics? I'm out :lol:


----------



## Shoe (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha,I'll be on my way to Prague in the morning, but I'll get you some as soon as I can.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoe said:


> Ha,I'll be on my way to Prague in the morning, but I'll get you some as soon as I can.


Don't PM them ffs....ill tag ya in the new thread if you're serious


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No boaby pics? I'm out :lol:


Lol aye good...there will be boaby a whar (everywhere for u non jocks).


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Count me in.

Trying to get down from 13-10% bf so this will provide me some motivation.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking hell @R0BLET you were a big lad 2 years ago what happened? :lol:
> 
> I'm in for this @JANIKvonD you kilt wearing sausage taker. Is @jon-kent not in on this?


Lol im not training at the mo mate my dog has just tore his other knee so im looking after him all the time. Unless i can win with the diet of no training + stress + eating sh!t = winning comp (sounds like Janik's diet :lol: )


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> who fancies a wee 10week challange? 10weeks...biggest transformation gets....fuk all lol, bragging rites i suppose. that time of year again for me & need a wee kick up the erse
> 
> who's in?


Haha, why not. I'm 2 weeks into my cut... 8 more to go!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ftr i think @C.Hill is going to win


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck lads!


----------



## Shoe (Jun 11, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't PM them ffs....ill tag ya in the new thread if you're serious


As a heart attack. I'm cutting weight. This should be interesting. All natural this time


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

J count me in on this mate-gonna be late shift at weekend so pics might be a day or two later depending when i can pi$$ the mrs off to take them


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Is this a 10 week challenge on how many lucozade bottles of semen you can fill up?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Would love to do this challenge but already 8 weeks in..!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

-anibolic

-puurboi

-husky

iv got yas down lads.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> ftr i think @C.Hill is going to win


ahh ya see...he already looks good, so he's at a disadvantage on a transformation challenge (unless he goes from lean to fat...really quickly lol). so get oot his erse ya cvnt 



miggs said:


> Would love to do this challenge but already 8 weeks in..!!


c'mon miggs!...im 1year in ffs :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i MAY need to streamline this lads....take out the folk i dont think will follow it threw (im looking at u 'new members' lol) but we'll see.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh ya see...he already looks good, so he's at a disadvantage on a transformation challenge (unless he goes from lean to fat...really quickly lol). so get oot his erse ya cvnt
> 
> c'mon miggs!...im 1year in ffs :lol:


Go on show us your pics


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

miggs said:


> Go on show us your pics


a years progress? lol


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> a years progress? lol


Ya do it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

miggs said:


> Ya do it


lol, ill do ya a sneak peak.

85kg'ish



108kg (3weeks ago 'peak bulk')


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, ill do ya a sneak peak.
> 
> 85kg'ish
> 
> ...


Wow dude, that's a fantastic transformation congrats! Keep it up bro..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, ill do ya a sneak peak.
> 
> 85kg'ish
> 
> ...


Defo had a hair cut, can't see anything else different :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> ftr i think @C.Hill is going to win


That's the wrong attitude mate!!

Cheers though 



JANIKvonD said:


> ahh ya see...he already looks good, so he's at a disadvantage on a transformation challenge (unless he goes from lean to fat...really quickly lol). so get oot his erse ya cvnt


Yeah that's true mate, it's an asshole trying improve perfection! Lmao

Nah should be a good laugh though! Something to spur me on when I can't eat a meal or can't be fcuked to train arms lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> That's the wrong attitude mate!!
> 
> Cheers though
> 
> ...


you're out :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Defo had a hair cut, can't see anything else different :whistling:


He remembered to put a t-shirt on...


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ill be watching


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> you're out :lol:


Fcuk training arms man I can never be àrsed by the time I've finished training lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk training arms man I can never be àrsed by the time I've finished training lol


I have to train Bi's before back otherwise I cant be fvcked after heavy back session!

Funnily though I cant train tri's before chest otherwise chest suffers, so have to do chest>tris.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I have to train Bi's before back otherwise I cant be fvcked after heavy back session!
> 
> Funnily though I cant train tri's before chest otherwise chest suffers, so have to do chest>tris.


You train.......??

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You train.......??
> 
> :lol:


Yeah mate, when I can get them fat fvckers out of my curling rack :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol. 1.2g of test only is basically natty too
> 
> Of course mate,anything to help out motivating guys on here!:thum


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I want to get involved but the idea of being publicly humiliated if I don't shift the blubber by august is off-putting. Plus I'm going to be 30 in 9 days have a big meal planned with the fam and depending how sad I feel about being 30 it could determine how I eat!

On the flipside it could be a big motivator.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I want to get involved but the idea of being publicly humiliated if I don't shift the blubber by august is off-putting. Plus I'm going to be 30 in 9 days have a big meal planned with the fam and depending how sad I feel about being 30 it could determine how I eat!
> 
> On the flipside it could be a big motivator.


Get in Beefy, I have my mates stag do next weekend then there will also be the wedding to go to in the 10 weeks for me. That's gonna seriously mess up my training, I'm just in it for the lols!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I want to get involved but the idea of being publicly humiliated if I don't shift the blubber by august is off-putting. Plus I'm going to be 30 in 9 days have a big meal planned with the fam and depending how sad I feel about being 30 it could determine how I eat!
> 
> On the flipside it could be a big motivator.


get involved pal, no1 will be humiliated or made fun of.

& change that username ffs lol


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> I want to get involved but the idea of being publicly humiliated if I don't shift the blubber by august is off-putting. Plus I'm going to be 30 in 9 days have a big meal planned with the fam and depending how sad I feel about being 30 it could determine how I eat!
> 
> On the flipside it could be a big motivator.


30! 30's feck all mrs , no even entering your prime.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> mate, u taking a judges seat?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I want to get involved but the idea of being publicly humiliated if I don't shift the blubber by august is off-putting. Plus I'm going to be 30 in 9 days have a big meal planned with the fam and depending how sad I feel about being 30 it could determine how I eat!
> 
> On the flipside it could be a big motivator.





husky said:


> 30! 30's feck all mrs , no even entering your prime.


30!?! fuk i missed that bit....ur too auld beefdinner. sorry


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> 30!?! fuk i missed that bit....ur too auld beefdinner. sorry


doof! thats a punt to the hole! lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 30!?! fuk i missed that bit....ur too auld beefdinner. sorry


Awww mean!

Fortnightly progress pics wearing the same clothes so you can see the difference properly is it?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

If there's space I'm in. Only problem is I'm on holiday Friday to Wed but I can post info and pics up before or after when I'm tanned and skinny from all the boozing ha ha. I did a cut for holiday but I'm going to bulk when I'm back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Awww mean!
> 
> Fortnightly progress pics wearing the same clothes so you can see the difference properly is it?


Clothes......?

:lol:

I'll be in a mankini


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Awww mean!
> 
> Fortnightly progress pics wearing the same clothes so you can see the difference properly is it?


lol. who said anything about clothes  .....yeh that sounds fair, i dont expect any non competing females taking part to do the same poses as say @Keeks (whos also taking part)....but a couple full body pics (front & back) will be required, wear what u feel comfy in but the less flesh on display...the harder it'll be for the judges to see changes & the less chance you've got of winning.....but its not about winning (is for most lol) but like i said, do what you're comfy doing


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Calling @YummyMummy, I think you have a good chance with this challenge.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Off to find a posing outfit.

It's my belly more than anything I'm like a cowing weeble round the place mun.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bigmitch69 said:


> If there's space I'm in. Only problem is I'm on holiday Friday to Wed but I can post info and pics up before or after when I'm tanned and skinny from all the boozing ha ha. I did a cut for holiday but I'm going to bulk when I'm back


you're in then bud. ill TRY my best to get it all set up by tomorrow...but failing that it'll def be done before the w.e just so everyone can get there first posts in!....challenge starts monday....so do pics before u go & u can stick them into you're first post on the wed (everyone else needs them in over the w.e )


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Off to find a posing outfit.
> 
> It's my belly more than anything I'm like a cowing weeble round the place mun.


ill help ya pick 1...PM me them on.

if u feel the part needing most improvement is the mid section...personally id be displaying that the most, its a 'transformation' challenge...it's the lagging bit improving eveyones gonna notice the most


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> you're in then bud. ill TRY my best to get it all set up by tomorrow...but failing that it'll def be done before the w.e just so everyone can get there first posts in!....challenge starts monday....so do pics before u go & u can stick them into you're first post on the wed (everyone else needs them in over the w.e )


Nice. I'll get some photos tonight and then if its set up before I go midday Friday I'll post them. If not I'll post them up Wednesday when back. Cheers bud.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill help ya pick 1...PM me them on.
> 
> if u feel the part needing most improvement is the mid section...personally id be displaying that the most, its a 'transformation' challenge...*it's the lagging bit improving eveyones gonna notice the most*


That'll be me stick legs then. Going to hate posting them up but now I can squat again it's all motivation. Get involved @beefdinner it'll be a laugh.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yes mate,no problem at all,glad to be of assistance!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,no problem at all,glad to be of assistance!


Repped


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> That'll be me stick legs then. Going to hate posting them up but now I can squat again it's all motivation. Get involved @beefdinner it'll be a laugh.


If I end this run with some calf's then I will be happy :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Repped


Thanks mate,returned Biglbs style boom!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> On reflection,because of the amount of things people can do in this comp,,ie bulk/cut/shape,,,blah blah I recon the best vote system would be a poll set up for the last week ,letting everyone play a part in the choice of winner


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I reckon two categories, a bulk and a cut, should do it. Then a head to head for the two category winners


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im up for it.

This is me now lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be a judge...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Im up for it.
> 
> This is me now lol
> 
> View attachment 124626


Fookin hell bud, you beastly!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Im up for it.
> 
> This is me now lol
> 
> View attachment 124626


You wish fatty!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> yeh thats a good idea mate....yous can use that to reflect you're choices, but it'll fall to the judges to pick the winners. will def do a poll on the last week tho


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> You wish fatty!!


Cant believe that pic was only a month ago!! how ive changed so much already lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Think there should be a clueless novice category too! I'd be happy if I could lose my belly I'll be a winner in my own eyes then. 

Here we have front, back and side fat shots! I hate myself right now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Cant believe that pic was only a month ago!! how ive changed so much already lol


Bigger and better next year mate :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

bulk and cut categorys would be best and a 'no f*cking change at all' category just for @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Think there should be a clueless novice category too! I'd be happy if I could lose my belly I'll be a winner in my own eyes then.
> 
> Here we have front, back and side fat shots! I hate myself right now
> 
> ...


99% of this board aren't happy with themselves.

We feel your pain lol

But don't be so hard on yourself you loon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> bulk and cut categorys would be best and a 'no f*cking change at all' category just for @R0BLET


Love you too mate :wub:

Cùnt!

:lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 99% of this board aren't happy with themselves.
> 
> We feel your pain lol
> 
> But don't be so hard on yourself you loon.


It was nice getting to that shape though. Many a good indian, Chinese, pizza and chocolate cake went into my physique!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this happening? Is there a link to the thread?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Is this happening? Is there a link to the thread?


Thread should go up over the weekend, @JANIKvonD is working on it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

When shall we post pics and stats up?

Janik you gonna move everyone's opening pics and stats to first post?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

@JANIKvonD get your finger out ya scottish cnut


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Think there should be a clueless novice category too! I'd be happy if I could lose my belly I'll be a winner in my own eyes then.
> 
> Here we have front, back and side fat shots! I hate myself right now
> 
> ...


Still look.gorgeous to me babe


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Im up for it.
> 
> This is me now lol
> 
> View attachment 124626





Jay.32 said:


> I will be a judge...


either or matey...take part or can have a seat on the judge's stool.

so far judges are hopefully..

-biglbs

-milky

-hoping to get a seasoned BBer on board

-& an experianced female BBer


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@beefdinner there perfect pics for this. also ur looking very good so ease up on yourself.

ffs men im supposed to be working lol!

ill get my finger out creating this thread....BUT i need to set in stone who's taking part & who's gonna judge. then ill create the thread.....EVERYONE who is taking part MUST get a post in the first before anyone not taking part does.....then u can update you're post with stats/goals/gear/pics etc. comp starts MONDAY.

ill give everyone till 3pm to decide if there taking part or not....anyone not confirmed there deffo taking part by then wont be taking part lol (except the regulars i know are...you'll be getting added regardless lol)

there wont be 2 catagories.....BUT there will prob be a mention for the best bulk etc, overall tho we're all in the same pot


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ill take everyones pics from there first post & add them all to the OP


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

looking forward to this

Beefy well done on getting those pics ups , take balls to post pics when your not happy how you look.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Im defo in but no pics yet, is weekend too late......Im so confused (doesn't take much!)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Im defo in but no pics yet, is weekend too late......Im so confused (doesn't take much!)


yeh thats fine keeks, we start monday so pics in by sunday night


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh thats fine keeks, we start monday so pics in by sunday night


Is it all pics or do we post stats too?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> @beefdinner there perfect pics for this. also ur looking very good so ease up on yourself.
> 
> ffs men im supposed to be working lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Calling @YummyMummy, I think you have a good chance with this challenge.


Bring it on! !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I think we also need a wooden spoon prize for the daftest posing face


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Beef dinner your in better condition than me IMO

This is me now , not nice... going to change into a nice swan in 10 weeks 

184lbs 5, 2 32% BF 25yrs


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

so pics/stats have to be in before the weekend? and then comp starts monday? :confused1: ill be taking my pics tommorow, front/back/legs?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Just adding my stats

Age 29

Height 5'3

Weight 9 stone 5lbs

Shoe size 4


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Just adding my stats
> 
> Shoe size 4


pmsl -typical women -no matter what always reverts back to shoes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Is it all pics or do we post stats too?


whatever u fancy mate....dont have to go ott with it if u dont want. the end game will be best transformation based on the pics


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

this thread is just to sort who's taking part! keep stats etc for the main thread.....ill keep u all updated lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Right, have upped my milkman delivery to bulk order levels, let the games begin


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rite.,..fuk it, *ALL ENTRYS CLOSED*

we've got the participants..

- @roblet

- @C.Hill

- @Mr_Morocco

- @B4PJS

- @beefdinner

- @Keeks

- @kingdale (confirm?)

- @Ginger Ben

- @Sharpy76

- @onthebuild

- @anabolik

- @puurboi (confirm?)

- @husky

- @bigmitch69

- @YummyMummy

- @bluejoanna

ill create the thread today.. everone get a post in asap when its made, then update it at youre leasure upto sunday night.

judges...TBC


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep still in


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> either or matey...take part or can have a seat on the judge's stool.
> 
> so far judges are hopefully..
> 
> ...


Im bulking for next comp mate, so will have to be a judge.. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> rite.,..fuk it, *ALL ENTRYS CLOSED*
> 
> we've got the participants..
> 
> ...


Oooooh, top of the list :wub:

Thinking about me too much again mate :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Im quite nervous lol first comp ever , let the cutting begin !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> rite.,..fuk it, *ALL ENTRYS CLOSED*
> 
> we've got the participants..
> 
> ...


what pics do we need mate? standard back/front and legs? or we doing bi's and tri's aswell


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck to you all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> what pics do we need mate? standard back/front and legs? or we doing bi's and tri's aswell


Yeah add in bent over naked too mate, PM me if your embarrassed :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah add in bent over naked too mate, PM me if your embarrassed :lol:


np mate ill whatsapp you later


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Nah I am out, staying a fat [email protected] for the next 3 weeks. Should be lean for autumn, planned to perfection like everything I do.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> np mate ill whatsapp you later


Good lad, leave the goat out the pics this time. He was bigger than you


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, leave the goat out the pics this time. He was bigger than you


didnt stop you [email protected] off over it tho did it


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

haven't read much of this thread but am i too late to do it and whats required of me if i'm not


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> didnt stop you [email protected] off over it tho did it


Pmsl.

Tbh I'd wànk over a Domino's pizza right now.... Craving shít :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Tbh I'd wànk over a Domino's pizza right now.... Craving shít :lol:


ill be getting a greasy chicken kebab and chips in abit, ill send you some pics :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> what pics do we need mate? standard back/front and legs? or we doing bi's and tri's aswell


-front lat spread

-rear lat spread

-side tricep

-side bicep

-legs front & back

- & a front upper body (like this)



*pics over a month ago*


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> rite.,..fuk it, *ALL ENTRYS CLOSED*
> 
> we've got the participants..
> 
> ...


Go on then. In and scared.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Go on then. In and scared.


good lass


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> *-front lat spread*
> 
> *
> -rear lat spread*
> ...


Not sure how to do these, am a bit new to the scene :blush: Got a set of pics to show each pose?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husaberg said:


> haven't read much of this thread but am i too late to do it and whats required of me if i'm not


male or female?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Not sure how to do these, am a bit new to the scene :blush: Got a set of pics to show each pose?


ill post mine first mate....just follow suit


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> ill post mine first mate....just follow suit


Groovy, the wifey is so gonna laugh at me. Though maybe not as much as last weekend when I decided to sunbathe in a comedy thong to try and give the old bat who lives next door to me a heart-attack


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Im no good at posing lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Im no good at posing lol


lol i said earlier, i dont expect the non-competing females to whip out a front lat spread lol. just do what u feel comfy doing... @beefdinner done a few good ones as a template for the females a few pages back. maybe she'll stick them u again to show ya....OR you'll see them in the proper thread anyway


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> male or female?


male  ..does it matter that i am not young and have only been back training a relatively short period so am not going to be anything like the size or condition of the others involved? is it about the difference 10 weeks down the line or is it just a best size and condition regardless of starting point thing


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

husaberg said:


> male  ..does it matter that i am not young and have only been back training a relatively short period so am not going to be anything like the size or condition of the others involved? is it about the difference 10 weeks down the line or is it just a best size and condition regardless of starting point thing


It just means it would be easier for you to make a massive difference to your body composition mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

husaberg said:


> male  ..does it matter that i am not young and have only been back training a relatively short period so am not going to be anything like the size or condition of the others involved? is it about the difference 10 weeks down the line or is it just a best size and condition regardless of starting point thing


sorry buddy its closed now, if female i would prob allow a late entry to even up numbers & settle some of our current females nerves being more of them lol.

next time mate.....if this goes well, ill do them every so often (or others can)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Von the gaffer... Lmfao! x

Goodluck tae all!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Flubs ....kept a space for u


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@RXQueenie ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Zara-Leoni ...would like u to be a judge if pos?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Pscarb .....u recon you'd have time to judge the end result?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

all going well..judges are-

-biglbs

-milky

-jay.32 (or whatever fukin number it is lol)

-zara-leoni

-pscarb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Von the fat fùck... Lmfao! x


Bit harsh mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> .... Craving shít :lol:


Dont do it mate you've come along so far ! Just stick to women a while longer !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'll be a judge


well...if she's being a judge...I wanna be a judge!....hee heee......

actually no I don't...it would be too hard for me to decide..wouldn't want to upset anyone and I hate seeing cheeky pants crying, you know, which he would at some point....when we tell him he looks like a pancake...

gulp.....runs swiftly away.....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> well...if she's being a judge...I wanna be a judge!....hee heee......
> 
> actually no I don't...it would be too hard for me to decide..wouldn't want to upset anyone and I hate seeing cheeky pants crying, you know, which he would at some point....when we tell him he looks like a pancake...
> 
> gulp.....runs swiftly away.....


lol, potential judges on previous page ya wee shyte. u getting involved? few pages back is the list of who is taking part


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> well...if she's being a judge...I wanna be a judge!....hee heee......
> 
> actually no I don't...it would be too hard for me to decide..wouldn't want to upset anyone and I hate seeing cheeky pants crying, you know, which he would at some point....when we tell him he looks like a pancake...
> 
> gulp.....runs swiftly away.....


Come on Flubs - do it with me.......be brave and hold my hand while you are at it...x


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> well...if she's being a judge...I wanna be a judge!....hee heee......
> 
> actually no I don't...it would be too hard for me to decide..wouldn't want to upset anyone and I hate seeing cheeky pants crying, you know, which he would at some point....when we tell him he looks like a pancake...
> 
> gulp.....runs swiftly away.....


I've stepped down as judge on account of not knowing the first thing about how to be one :lol:

I'm going to be a cheerleader instead :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

As a judge, I will have no cheating!! so when you take pics we want to see a daily news paper with the date on.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> As a judge, I will have no cheating!! so when you take pics we want to see a daily news paper with the date on.


You mean I would actually have to buy a newspaper? Might just have to get the wife to pick up the metro or something...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> You mean I would actually have to buy a newspaper? Might just have to get the wife to pick up the metro or something...


tight as a nuns c..t


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

My legs? the rest looks really bad...can I just leave it here...can do one of my toes? small and purrrty...cough...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh bollox! sorry....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> tight as a nuns c..t


 :thumbup1:

Never anything newsworthy in them anyway! They would just go straight into the recycling.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

My legs?...hopefully....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

siggggh!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

if this don't work I'm off to slap myself...

ffs! legs?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Flubs said:


> if this don't work I'm off to slap myself...
> 
> ffs! legs?
> 
> View attachment 124654


quads look awsome flubs.... loving the spotty panties too lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wish i was training i feel so left out










:lol:

My pick for the winner is that r0blet and ginger ben will morph together like 2 power rangers and form GINGERR0BLET !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Wish i was training i feel so left out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be a cheerleader with me Jon. I'm sure I can rustle up a spare outfit for you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Wish i was training i feel so left out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> if this don't work I'm off to slap myself...
> 
> ffs! legs?
> 
> View attachment 124654


You really dont know what fat is do you Flubs LOL, your legs look awesome!

Best of luck to ya Janik! hopefully b4pjs or whatever he's called takes my in shape outta shape guy from the 50's comment seriously then you;ll win for sure lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> You really dont know what fat is do you [Redacted] LOL, your legs look awesome!
> 
> Best of luck to ya Janik! hopefully b4pjs or whatever he's called takes my in shape outta shape guy from the 50's comment seriously then you;ll win for sure lol.


Thanks phoenix but i really do know what fat is as I've gone from nearly 16 stone to what I am now....this is why I fear going back there and don't intend to...in my head I still feel as if I am that fat...it's a hard one to get over...my mid section is poop...no stretch marks or saggy bits but I have a pot belly which im working on and well, my rear end is a fair size...lol...can't believe I'm even saying this in public....lol.... :blush:

I'm not being coy or fishing for comps by the way...just stating facts...but thanks for you comment...i work my legs hard...just need to get the other parts in gear and I think i'd be ok...as the finished article...mebbe...hahaha....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i fancy doing something like this when i go to bulk up after my holidays


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I flicked through your journal and have to say you've done damn well for yourself , just a pity your viewing yourself from your minds eye and not your physical eyes. Ack we can go round and round til the cows come home suffice to say you look great keep up the good work it shows !! Have some reps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rite @Flubs .....u in?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the other females are

-keeks

-BJ

-beefcurtain

-yummyyummymummy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jojo why u not involved?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> rite @[Redacted] .....u in?!


I think I woul like to be but not so sure bout the photo thing.....put me in and i will see if i can do it.....gulp....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> As a judge, I will have no cheating!! so when you take pics we want to see a daily news paper with the date on.


I'm a whizz on photoshop mate......


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> @Zara-Leoni ...would like u to be a judge if pos?


I've only read the title of the thread not the opening post yet, but yeah I can do that if you like mate.

I'll go read it now


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I think I woul like to be but not so sure bout the photo thing.....put me in and i will see if i can do it.....gulp....


You can do it sweetie.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've only read the title of the thread not the opening post yet, but yeah I can do that if you like mate.
> 
> I'll go read it now


excellent, cheers mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I think I woul like to be but not so sure bout the photo thing.....put me in and i will see if i can do it.....gulp....


ok flubs  ill stick it in...i mean u in


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> jojo why u not involved?


I'm not as brave as the other ladies. Can't do pics


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> I'm a whizz on photoshop mate......
> 
> View attachment 124656


Your disqualified :cursing:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ok [Redacted]  ill stick it in...i mean u in


 :blink:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not as brave as the other ladies. Can't do pics


can understand that, no worries  cheerleader it is


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not as brave as the other ladies. Can't do pics


but...but...you look great in your avi?....I'm wavering on the photo thing...how about if we just do us in shorts and a T ....? euuuwwwww......we don't have to get it all out do we?...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Flubs said:


> but...but...you look great in your avi?....I'm wavering on the photo thing...how about if we just do us in shorts and a T ....? euuuwwwww......we don't have to get it all out do we?...


Yes... girls in bikinis.. boys in mankinis


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> but...but...you look great in your avi?....I'm wavering on the photo thing...how about if we just do us in shorts and a T ....? euuuwwwww......we don't have to get it all out do we?...


Haha thanks Flubs. There's a reason that my avi only shows my bum though :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes... girls in bikinis.. boys in mankinis


right...urrrmm...that's me out then....lovely avi by the way...and errrmm...nice to see you wearing pants.....cough...hee heee....teasing you there...I'm not being mean...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Are you gonna make ppl hold a newspaper on first and last photos or something?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no girls u dont have to get it all out. @Flubs ...if u feel comfier doing the pics in shorts & tee, then do that  ....just bear in mind that its a transformation comp so its ALL judged on the pics. there will be a template to follow for the ladies just as there is for the lads....beefdinner's was good so think we'll use that if you're all ok with it (dont have to do ALL the poses...just pick the ones you're all comfy doing)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Are you gonna make ppl hold a newspaper on first and last photos or something?


never really thought about that tbh....why would anyone cheat when all thats up for grabs is pride,humiliation & dignity.....i see you're point PMSL. yeh newspaper required


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ALSO pics will be done by EVERYONE every 2 weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ALSO pics will be done by EVERYONE every 2 weeks


10 weeks preferable, gives me time to book a makeup artist to draw on some 3d abs and veins 

Lol.

Maybe 5 weeks mate, for a WOW factor ....... 2 weeks maybe too soon IMO x


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I fcuking hate posing can't do it for shìt lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I fcuking hate posing can't do it for shìt lol


Mandatory pose......


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Mandatory pose......
> 
> View attachment 124662


Haha made me lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Is it just the lasses that can choose their poses or can us fellas do it as well? I have nobody to take pics for me so rear lat spread will be rather difficult using my phone


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> never really thought about that tbh....why would anyone cheat when all thats up for grabs is pride,humiliation & dignity.....i see you're point PMSL. yeh newspaper required


Better get the OH to get me a newspaper


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I fcuking hate posing can't do it for shìt lol


lol snap mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Is it just the lasses that can choose their poses or can us fellas do it as well? I have nobody to take pics for me so rear lat spread will be rather difficult using my phone


find somecvnt.....all out poses will be the same 

get on POF and advertise sex exchanged for taking a few pics


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 10 weeks preferable, gives me time to book a makeup artist to draw on some 3d abs and veins
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Maybe 5 weeks mate, for a WOW factor ....... 2 weeks maybe too soon IMO x


aye ok mate 5 weeks


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> find somecvnt.....all out poses will be the same
> 
> get on POF and advertise sex exchanged for taking a few pics


Fvcks sake lol

Time to start whoring myself out.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to do pics tonight... where do we post them


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> @RXQueenie ?


No chance of me taking part lol. You have to be able to train properly right? Im broken at the moment remember!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229834-10-week-transformation-competition-jvd.html

here it is then...get youre first post in participants


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No chance of me taking part lol. You have to be able to train properly right? Im broken at the moment remember!


no worries Q...just didnt want bites on ma baws for not inviting lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> no worries Q...just didnt want bites on ma baws for not inviting lol


Oh no don't worry about that.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No chance of me taking part lol. You have to be able to train properly right? Im broken at the moment remember!


Poor queenie ... it won't be long now till your fully training again


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Poor queenie ... it won't be long now till your fully training again


Lol don't feel sorry for me its ok. Im not a group challenge type of person anyway but the thought was nice!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck y'all!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Poor queenie ... it won't be long now till your fully training again


get you're post in yummy....even just a fullstop '.' & edit it later


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol don't feel sorry for me its ok. Im not a group challenge type of person anyway but the thought was nice!


Right  sounds a bit patronising


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Right  sounds a bit patronising


I don't think it does, maybe being a bit over sensitive hun


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Right  sounds a bit patronising


She wasn't being patronising, just saying she doesn't want join in thazzall....she is a very straight talking person. I know her and that's how she is.

Would still make her wear a bumble bee suit to hide her tweeny waist! Well, when she's in my vicinity anyhow.....Hee hee


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Right  sounds a bit patronising


How? It wasn't meant to at all! I love watching people transform themselves... im just not a partaker!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think it does, maybe being a bit over sensitive hun





Flubs said:


> She wasn't being patronising, just saying she doesn't want join in thazzall....she is a very straight talking person. I know her and that's how she is.
> 
> Would still make her wear a bumble bee suit to hide her tweeny waist! Well, when she's in my vicinity anyhow.....Hee hee


Thanks ladies - not me at all to be patronising. No room for that in this game! Supportive all the way.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk , you's all at it already....gonna be a long 10week


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk , you's all at it already....gonna be a long 10week


Maybe I should be cheerleader/referee


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

jesus, was only being nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> jesus, was only being nice


I think it's where the interweb gets lost in translation.

Don't worry about it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe I should be cheerleader/referee


As long as a micro bikini is involved...you can do both


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> As long as a micro bikini is involved...you can do both


I've got a microwave, that any good?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Already this has put me off eating my wispa. Bastardo, I like having a cuppa tea and a wispa to watch corrie.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Already this has put me off eating my wispa. Bastardo, I like having a cuppa tea and a wispa to watch corrie.


Everyone knows watching Corrie adds at least 1000 cals to your daily intake. Fact


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Everyone knows watching Corrie adds at least 1000 cals to your daily intake. Fact


Sugar free jelly for me! I'm taking this sh1t seriously!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sugar free jelly for me! I'm taking this sh1t seriously!


Lemon and lime all the way


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Read the bit about the lat spread, cant fecking do it, just tried it mirror and nothing came out - maybe i got no lats!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I've posted my pictures up :blush:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sugar free jelly for me! I'm taking this sh1t seriously!


Sugar free jelly with QUARK!!!! @Keeks will back me up


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Sugar free jelly with QUARK!!!! @Keeks will back me up


Oh yes oh yes oh yes!!!!!!!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Oh yes oh yes oh yes!!!!!!!


I'd have paid money to hear that from you


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm a big quark fan too. Love it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

husky said:


> I'd have paid money to hear that from you


Quark will always do that to me!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Quark will always do that to me!


lol- i'll bring a lorry load down and you can fill your boots


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Sugar free jelly with QUARK!!!! @Keeks will back me up


4 battered sausages, chips, curry sauce and mushy peas. Haven't eaten all day and couldn't be bothered cooking


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Plus I'm in holiday mode now so fcuk it


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

husky said:


> lol- i'll bring a lorry load down and you can fill your boots


Lol, a lorry load of quark......you know the way to my heart! :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, my friend came round to take my pics and I look bad...very very bad....can't face puttin em up so I'm out....gonna do my own 12 week thing from my own journal..will take a role as support person whilst secretly turning myself into superwoman.....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pmsl, sugar free jelly. Iv just had a giant bowl on wheetos, half giant bar of milky bar & 1.5 lt fat milk. It's hard going


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well, my friend came round to take my pics and I look bad...very very bad....can't face puttin em up so I'm out....gonna do my own 12 week thing from my own journal..will take a role as support person whilst secretly turning myself into superwoman.....


Ill won't try and push u into it flubs, but take until Sunday to decide. Comp starts Monday


----------



## C63 AMG COUPE (Jun 11, 2013)

Ill post me pics on Saturday. Do I add them to my profile or attach them hear. Sorry never been on one of these boards before. You'll see that when you see the pics. No taking the **** as Im fat as **** mind I've decided to wear pants over my head on my pics to disguise my identity if thats ok. Looking forward to the motivation this will give me.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

C63 AMG COUPE said:


> Ill post me pics on Saturday. Do I add them to my profile or attach them hear. Sorry never been on one of these boards before. You'll see that when you see the pics. No taking the **** as Im fat as **** mind I've decided to wear pants over my head on my pics to disguise my identity if thats ok. Looking forward to the motivation this will give me.


Too late babe. Next time


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Read the bit about the lat spread, cant fecking do it, just tried it mirror and nothing came out - maybe i got no lats!


I'm sorry buddy but its in motion now, you'll def get a spot in the next one.


----------



## C63 AMG COUPE (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah well Ill do me own. Was looking forward to it as well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> @Pscarb .....u recon you'd have time to judge the end result?


yea i am game


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yea i am game


Excellent.

That's it all set then folks. Make sure you're post is in on the main thread & you've got until Sunday night to have it updated with the required pics etc.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Excellent.
> 
> That's it all set then folks. Make sure you're post is in on the main thread & you've got until Sunday night to have it updated with the required pics etc.


The wife thinks I am nuts, but she as agreed to take the pictures anyway. To be fair, I think she knew I was nuts before she married me :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> The wife thinks I am nuts, but she as agreed to take the pictures anyway. To be fair, I think she knew I was nuts before she married me :lol:


Lol, my mrs gives me 1 go...if any are shyte she'll no do them again pmsl.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd say i think @Milky should step down from the judges table and compete in this but I think a combination of coming back off holiday more focused and wanting to 'smash it' even harder would have him leaving us all behind in 10 weeks!

Would sure be great motivation for us though!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'd say i think @Milky should step down from the judges table and compete in this but I think a combination of coming back off holiday more focused and wanting to 'smash it' even harder would have him leaving us all behind in 10 weeks!
> 
> Would sure be great motivation for us though!


Good idea mate, but @Milky is more elusive with pictures than the scarlet pimple!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aye if he'd rather compete, then he can have a spot. he's too power hungry tho to step down from the judges seat


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good idea mate, but @Milky is more elusive with pictures than the scarlet pimple!


Exactly :whistling:

Good excuse to post them, and if he doesn't it makes us average cvnts look better


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@bluejoanna @anabolik ....need u to post in the main thread! then its all systems go!

flubs is out


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> @bluejoanna @anabolik ....need u to post in the main thread! then its all systems go!
> 
> flubs is out


here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229834-10-week-transformation-competition-jvd-2.html


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Done. Now worried!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k it, you want some, come get some, count me in.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Fu*k it, you want some, come get some, count me in.


Now go get your post in the comp thread bud :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Done. Now worried!


What you worried about?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k it, you want some, come get some, count me in.


Bring it on!! Love fighting talk


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> What you worried about?


Being crap!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

bluejoanna said:


> Being crap!


You will be fine


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

When taking pics, I bought an app last night called "Self timer" - was 69p, brill app, can set iphone on shelf and set the timer, will take 4 pics so you can do 2 handed poses


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k it, you want some, come get some, count me in.


YES! 10 weeks to make us all jealous, no rigging the votes just because you're paying Paul :lol:

When does the holiday end mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's my starting pic. I'm cutting now so hoping to look a lot smaller in 10 weeks



:rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k it, you want some, come get some, count me in.


brilliant! ill swap you're name about from judge to participant...stick a post in on the main thread please mate. & once u have....u recon u can delete all the posts before youre own?...so we're all together


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Here's my starting pic. I'm cutting now so hoping to look a lot smaller in 10 weeks
> 
> View attachment 124751
> 
> ...


Massive, bet you cant slam dunk that hoop!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yea i am game


I hear that:whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Here's my starting pic. I'm cutting now so hoping to look a lot smaller in 10 weeks
> 
> View attachment 124751
> 
> ...


thats a brilliant goal for u ben....that cvnts a unit. TBH...you prob wouldnt look greatly fat off that if u dropped bf RITE down


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats a brilliant goal for u ben....that cvnts a unit. TBH...you prob wouldnt look greatly fat off that if u dropped bf RITE down


Mate I'd love to look like that. He's got to be a good 115kg and pretty lean. It's a.goal though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Jan is there an easy way to find the pics that have been posted so far?


you're in the wrong thread pmsl.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> you're in the wrong thread pmsl.


I was,not now though,no cvnt told me and I have been busy learning the art of massage in 1hr!!! :rolleye:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> you're in the wrong thread pmsl.


Oh! that's a shame cos I'm a qualified massage aromatherapist (in days gone by ) and I was gonna offer my services but hey...... :whistling: who am I to flout the rules.....no matter, softie chops and I will sit on the bench in the back yard and discuss phalanges and the like over coffee instead....:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oh! that's a shame cos I'm a qualified massage aromatherapist (in days gone by ) and I was gonna offer my services but hey...... :whistling: who am I to flout the rules.....no matter, softie chops and I will sit on the bench in the back yard and discuss phalanges and the like over coffee instead....:laugh:


softie chops is busy judging....  ill take that massage tho?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh! that's a shame cos I'm a qualified massage aromatherapist (in days gone by ) and I was gonna offer my services but hey...... :whistling: who am I to flout the rules.....no matter, softie chops and I will sit on the bench in the back yard and discuss phalanges and the like over coffee instead....:laugh:


I know you are and you walked straight into that:lol: Date and time,i will be there pmsl!!

Jan people will talk if you use my special name!!!! :tongue:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I know you are and you walked straight into that:lol: Date and time,i will be there pmsl!!
> 
> Jan people will talk if you use my special name!!!! :tongue:


  :laugh: you cheeky pup! I shoulda known...what a plonker I am...hahaha.....noice one cheeky....hee hee..


----------



## UnmarkedVan (Jul 21, 2012)

iv think iv landed bunk gear bits of black specks in it but iv got enuff fae last time ti mince it up, I haven't read the 23 pages of text but will I need ti ut up diff pics?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Adding my pics to the actual thread up now.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry lads, as said, I needed the conformation before the deadline.


----------

